
Nextcloud Is Just an Ordinary Dirty Deal - ubanholzer
http://carlaschroder.com/nextcloud-is-dirty-deal/
======
snassar
I don't see what information Carla Schroder is adding to the
ownCloud/Nextcloud split.

